# The piggies are LOUD



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

To be fair, you all did warn me that they were noisy. I just wasn't prepared for HOW noisy. We've fostered before and were always entertained by all the squeaking and chatting the guinea pigs did, but our babies literally never stop making noises. I think it's mostly wheeking (we looked it up and listened closely because we were worried) so they're good noises, but it's like everything is so exciting that they just can't shut up about it! We put them in the cage, ten minutes of wheeking. We walk into the room, ten minutes of wheeking. We feed them, wheeking. We take them out. Wheeking. They do ANYTHING while they're out, wheeking. In the rare times when something isn't happening (apprently everything in the entire world is super exciting) they just chatter with each other. Is this normal? Like I said, I'm pretty positive they're all happy sounds so I'm not worried anything's wrong, I just can't imagine it's normal for animals to feel the need to talk 24/7. I haven't even met kids who are this noisy. Goodness...


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I had 4 in my early twenties...three of them were choarterlers, and one was a wheeker, and he never stopped. He was in the basement at my parent's house and we could hear him on the second floor, just really loud and noisy. 

Plus yours are young, they will calm down too, not a lot, but some.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I only had boys, and they weren't TOO noisy, but I wouldn't be surprised if girls (especially young ones) are much noisier and excitable. I'm sure it's normal! I love guinea pig sounds but hopefully they quiet down a bit soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, yeah, the sounds are super cute, but the problem is that we live in a one floor ranch style house so we can hear them everywhere in the entire house all the time, and my fiance and I are used to it and even have started chuckling when we wake up to particularly loud wheeking, but I think our housemate might be feeling murderous... I'm trying to see if there are ways we can contain the sound in our room.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My fiance & I had a pair that we kept in our room when we lived with his mom & sis...they were SO loud!!!!! & I'm a light sleeper =/ luckily it was a temporary situation til we moved into our new place!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where are they now?


----------

